# recovering gold from Large circuit boards



## azgard (Nov 6, 2010)

i got some of thes very large Circuit boards. These came out of a Core router made by a company that went out of business before they ever sold one. They were pulled from huge internet routers the type used to control entire citys or regions. i got a couple boards that measure about 23x16 inches. they are covered in gold circuitry and almost the entire surface under the green stuff is also gold plated. What would be the best way to do these boards. i am getting one of those aqua regina subzero kits from ishor. i have a bunch of cpus im gonna crush up but i have never doe boards like this. should i scrape off all the ics chips and stuff and cut the board up and toss it in or should i peel all the circuitry off. Also how do i get off that green coating stuff. its like somekind of hard clear finish. here are two pictures of these boards.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 6, 2010)

azgard said:


> ii am getting one of those aqua regina subzero kits from ishor.


Not a wise choice. 

It's not aqua regina--------there is no aqua regina. The word is *regia*. It is very important that you _pay attention to wording and spelling _in refining. A misplaced letter can change the entire meaning and function of a chemical. 

Harold


----------



## texan (Nov 6, 2010)

Actually I kind of liked the "aqua regina"....almost as funny as the "aqua buddah" in the bru hah hah from the Kentucky senate race....

Now back to my processing....

Texan


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2010)

Azgard, Shor or other kits may just give you trouble's, all the information you need to recover and refine gold you will find, by spending time reading this forum, and getting and reading Hoke's book is where you should start, sorry that we cannot give an easy answer, recovery and refining is so involved it cannot be explained in one post or by answering a few questions, the education is provided here on the forum but it will take effort on your part to get it. Shor will make it sound simple, and if you pay a whole lot of money for their chemicals, that they will not tell you what they are, but are the same chemicals you will be studying about on this forum, Shor will also give you some easy formula to follow, after spending your money on that you would come back to the forum to learn, how come it did not work as they advertised, then you will have to study to find out how to do it, save your money, get Hokes book start reading, you can find a free download of it here on the forum several members have it at the bottom of every post they make, reading through the forum you will see it, save up your scrap material while you get an education, follow the getting acquainted experiments in Hoke's book, check Out Laser Steve’s web site, read up on the general reaction list, that should keep you busy for a while, and by the time you are ready to refine you should have a fair amount of gold ready to recover and refine.

We usually just do not give you a fish; we try to teach you how to fish.


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 6, 2010)

azgard i bought the same i shor kit last year and lost a lot of gold they miss a lot of steps in there instructions. now i am reading hoke and this forum before i attempt to do any refineing i think ishor makes it seem to simple which also makes it dangerous


----------



## azgard (Nov 6, 2010)

many years ago i used some stuff off the shor website to take off gold plating on just the fingers. i cant remember what its called now. it worked good but the cost of materials was too high. but at that time gold was $300-400oz range. i dont want the expensive $500+ refining kit. i was looking at the Aqua Regia kit they got for $55 for all the chemicals except the muriatic acid which i can get localy. i will go check out some information on this forum i know somone who has tons of old processors. so once i get going i think those should be good to work with.


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2010)

I think once you read through the forum and hokes book you will be amazed at the information you have here at your fingertips. it can give you golden fingers.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 6, 2010)

azgard said:


> many years ago i used some stuff off the shor website to take off gold plating on just the fingers. i cant remember what its called now. it worked good but the cost of materials was too high. but at that time gold was $300-400oz range. i dont want the expensive $500+ refining kit. i was looking at the Aqua Regia kit they got for $55 for all the chemicals except the muriatic acid which i can get localy. i will go check out some information on this forum i know somone who has tons of old processors. so once i get going i think those should be good to work with.



If he has tons ask him if he wants to sell a couple of them. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 7, 2010)

azgard said:


> i was looking at the Aqua Regia kit they got for $55 for all the chemicals except the muriatic acid


For that same $55 you can get 10 times the volume of chemicals,and that includes muriatic.
NOONE on this forum will gain or lose anything if you decide not to purchase any iShore products.So we have no alterior motive by trying to deter you from buying them,other than the fact that you WILL end up unsatisfied if you continue down their path.
I have personally dealt with their products thanks to another gentleman that purchased one of their kits,and Subzero is nothing more tha sodium nitrate,the neutralizer is nothing more than urea,and the precipitant is nothing more than sodium metabisulphite.While they currently have a precipitant that is "odorless",the benefits do not outweigh the steep cost.
Here is a copy of Hoke's book,
http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs
Read and study it.Everything you need to know is inside.If you get stumped we will be right here to help.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 7, 2010)

It seems that Scribd makes you pay for downloads now. You can read it on their site, but that's a pain. Here's a more direct download for the Hoke book.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


----------



## rbramsey (Nov 28, 2010)

This is kind of off topic, but relevant. Its annoying to use scribd to store the files, and others files are spread across many different sources. Also, I have been running into many broken links due to the many different sources that have changed over the years. 

I host a few websites, and I am willing to host the files for this forum. This would be a way for me to give back some to this forum. Drive space is not much of a concern, I have around 1TB available. What do yall think? I can build a simple database to help search and organize the files with a short description.

Until I started reading posts on the forum, I thought really knew how to efficiently refine gold. I have learned a lot in the last few weeks. I learn something new everyday. Thanks to all who share their experience, Richard.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 28, 2010)

rbramsey said:


> This is kind of off topic, but relevant. Its annoying to use scribd to store the files, and others files are spread across many different sources. Also, I have been running into many broken links due to the many different sources that have changed over the years.
> 
> I host a few websites, and I am willing to host the files for this forum. This would be a way for me to give back some to this forum. Drive space is not much of a concern, I have around 1TB available. What do yall think? I can build a simple database to help search and organize the files with a short description.
> 
> Until I started reading posts on the forum, I thought really knew how to efficiently refine gold. I have learned a lot in the last few weeks. I learn something new everyday. Thanks to all who share their experience, Richard.



If you run across a broken link let me know and I'll fix it up. I can usually fix most of the bad photos too, unless they have been moved from their original source. 

I believe Scribed has gone to a pay for download format and you need a Scribed user account usually to view.

I've got plenty of web storage too, maybe Noxx has some as well.

Steve


----------

